# Here we go...



## Monarq (Jul 11, 2008)

Name: John "Jack" O'Hare
Species: Thoroughbred Horse
Gender: Male
Height: 5-10
D.O.B: November 22 1992

I might change his name...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the name is good.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I think the name is good.


I dunno, It doesn't really fit me as a human or horse.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm redoing it with the form that Arrow Tibs came up with...

Name: Still working on this, didnt' like the last one
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Species: Thororoughbred Horse
Height: 5-10
Weight: 150

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: bay
- Markings: white diamond on forehead
- Eye color: dark (not sure here)
- Other features: n/a

Behavior and Personality:
Skills: fast, tough as nails
Weaknesses: wouldn't harm a fly

Likes: (working on this)
Dislikes: republicans

History: Lived entire life in Central Ohio... that's about it.

---

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture:

Goal: to save the world from itself
Profession: n/a
Personal quote: Those who are supposedly for "Animal Rights" and belong to spay/neuter groups are total morons. Do you really think animals want to have their nuts chopped off by some guy with a Doctorate? I think not.
Theme song: Coming soon!
Birthdate: 11/22/92
Star sign: Saggitarius

Favorite food: peppermints
Favorite drink: n/a
Favorite location: Lexington, KY
Favorite weather: warm, but not hot
Favorite color: silver

Least liked food: broccoli
Least liked drink:  n/a
Least liked location: Central Ohio
Least liked weather: 95 degrees with 95% humidity

Favorite person: 
Least liked person: 
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other:
Orientation: straight

(anything unmarked I'm still working on)


----------

